# How can I up my macros into the optimal range?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Last year, I fertilized with a mix of Milorganite and Lesco 18-24-12, about 4.5/N for the year, but after a soil test, my macros are still very low.

How much of each do I need to apply to finally reach that optimal range?

Is my plan of using 12-12-12 at a rate of .5Lb N three times this Spring enough, or do I need something more?

Thanks!


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

It will take you years to get you macros where you want them. Just 3 apps of 12-12-12 will only up them a little bit. Just keep on adding P and K and in a few years it will get there. You could also use MOP/SOP and TSP supplements but even doing these it will still take years.

read G-man's soil mediation guide https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

robjak said:


> It will take you years to get you macros where you want them. Just 3 apps of 12-12-12 will only up them a little bit. Just keep on adding P and K and in a few years it will get there. You could also use MOP/SOP and TSP supplements but even doing these it will still take years.
> 
> read G-man's soil mediation guide https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165


Thanks robjak. Yeah I'm on year 4 or so if a regular program and I'm still low across the board. I looked for MOP/SOP but couldn't find anything in my area last year. Do you know any good online sources by chance? Also thanks for the link to g-mans write up, checking it out now.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I get MOP at an agway feed store about 20 miles away. Still have yet to find SOP but still looking. I will be trying to get TSP this week. I help a few of my neighbors and all the soils in my development are low in K.

Dansville Agway, it that too far?, I used to hunt turkeys at Rattlesnake WMA when i went to college at RIT. or call these other feed stores. https://www.google.com/maps/search/feed+stores/@42.8939888,-78.792601,10z/data=!3m1!4b1

ask for 0-0-50 or 0-0-60 and 0-46-0


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Online is tough as shipping is expensive. When i first learned about MOP, i think i paid 20 for a 6 lb bag on amazon. this was 2015 or so. At the agway, the MOP is 16.50 for a 50 Lb bag.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

robjak said:


> I get MOP at an agway feed store about 20 miles away. Still have yet to find SOP but still looking. I will be trying to get TSP this week. I help a few of my neighbors and all the soils in my development are low in K.
> 
> Dansville Agway, it that too far?, I used to hunt turkeys at Rattlesnake WMA when i went to college at RIT. or call these other feed stores. https://www.google.com/maps/search/feed+stores/@42.8939888,-78.792601,10z/data=!3m1!4b1
> 
> ask for 0-0-50 or 0-0-60 and 0-46-0


I had no idea we even had these places nearby! Lol. Thanks so much I'll probably take a ride today!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

robjak said:


> Online is tough as shipping is expensive. When i first learned about MOP, i think i paid 20 for a 6 lb bag on amazon. this was 2015 or so. At the agway, the MOP is 16.50 for a 50 Lb bag.


Those feed stores didn't have any but I was lucky enough to get the last bag at SiteOne!


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

How much was it at site one?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

robjak said:


> How much was it at site one?


$50 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I knew SOP would be more and i think that is SOP specific sized for lawns ala "mini" I guess. Maybe i would know if i could find some. looking tomorrow. MOP if i cant find SOP


----------

